# Anybody heard from Nicky lately?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering if he's out yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's been out for about a week, but he just went back into the hospital last night. 

He's got pneumonia really bad. He was in before for a month. Iv for antibiotics. 

I'll tell him you asked about him... was on the phone with him 5 minutes ago.

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update Greg. 
I started wondering a week ago... 

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 May 2011 12:16 PM 
He's been out for about a week, but he just went back into the hospital last night. 

He's got pneumonia really bad. He was in before for a month. Iv for antibiotics. 

I'll tell him you asked about him... was on the phone with him 5 minutes ago.

Greg Greg E. tks for the latest news.. I've sent him an E-mail to.. Miss that old guy on here as well...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Which Nick are we talking about ? I think I know more than one.

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick Savatgy


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 May 2011 01:36 PM 
Which Nick are we talking about ? I think I know more than one.

JJ 

There are plenty of Nicks in the world, but only one Nicky (Thank God! lol)

If you talk to him Greg, see if he ever retrieved the MLS car from the PO.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 07 May 2011 01:36 PM 
Which Nick are we talking about ? I think I know more than one.

JJ 

Mr. Emoticon..... haven't you noticed them missing


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Nick S. He says HI to everyone. 
He says he's not 20 years old any more ????? 
He could not talk long , a good looking nurse just walked in.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 May 2011 06:02 PM 
Just got off the phone with Nick S. He says HI to everyone. 
He says he's not 20 years old any more ????? 
He could not talk long , a good looking nurse just walked in. 

????? well, if he is not 20 years old any more... What difference does it make what the nurse looks like?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Semper you must be over the hill then so for you I guess it would not make any difference in the age. Us young ens like em young and good looking. Jist like Hef.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The day I stop looking is the day you can bag me up for the dirt nap. 

Allen, the car is picked up and safe at Nick's house, he had his GF get it from the PO. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked with Nick on Friday. As Marty shared, he's still in the hospital... He sounded quite gravelly..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh; Gravely. I thought you said gravely.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

He wasn't feeling well when I saw him at the ECLSTS.. He felt he had pneumonia. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had been telling him that for a while... we have another member, Jerry Hansen in similar shape, but he's not in the hospital... yet... I know too many people getting sick! 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell Nick I'll be out in his neck of the woods again this weekend! Up in Kerhonksen/Ellenville. Thinking about him. It's too nice to be in the hospital no matter HOW cute the nurses are. 

Chas


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,
I called Nicks home today to see if he was home yet and got his Girlfreind Katy on the phone. She told me that Nick was doing well and as long as he didnt sneak out of his room at 1am in the morning to walk down to the local Bar a couple of blocks away for a soda, he would be out in a few days. 

It appears he did this 3 times, and the Doctors were less than Amused. 

Seems he doesnt care for the IV needles and keeps removing them after Doctors and Nurses leave the room. So they have him on a Pill Diet of Antibiatics that seems to be working this time.
He does have a Computer she said, but the Internet in the Hospital is spotty at best.

Fred


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fred j on 10 May 2011 03:52 PM 

Seems he doesnt care for the IV needles and keeps removing them after Doctors and Nurses leave the room. So they have him on a Pill Diet of Antibiatics that seems to be working this time.
He does have a Computer she said, but the Internet in the Hospital is spotty at best.

Fred





Ouch, have been there before, the round my doc had me on for well over a month had a side-effect on the lower GI tract that was far from fun....

Hope he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Most time I ever spent inna horsepiddle was 10 days -- after about the first 5 it don't matter HOW pretty the nurses are -- you're ready to go home and you don't care WHO ya gotta kill to get out.... even including yerself. 

Only one question - If it's made him completely stir crazy, will we even notice the dif?  

Get well soon, Nicky. I refuse to miss ya, but it's no fun tormenting ya, if ya can't fight back.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry Nick, no Sd45 side frames.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

He's out...was on chat last night. Still feisty too.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya he is still around so tuff guys. Grin and bear it. You are not going to get rid of him that easy. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Thanks RJ, Greg Fred.Marty, Chas, and everyone else for the cell calls and Emails. Everything is going well and i cant WAIT to get back into FULL swing around here.

And thank you guys for saving and sending me the deleted posts as they were interesting and i WILL Comment soon you can be Rest assured of that .


And Miky i didnt forget you either, I was thinking about you every time i got a sponge bath and they lifted my sacky to clean under............









And i kid cause i do care..........................................................
















And Marty no worries, USAT as ussual had what i needed in stock.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 15 May 2011 11:45 AM 
He's out...was on chat last night. Still feisty too. 

I gatherd that by the kiss my a-- emoticon!


----------

